# What's in your binder?



## bennyG19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Me:

CERM Index

Problems I've worked from Goswami's exam and the NCEES Sample Exam

Iowa DOT Design of Horizontal and Vertical Curves (They have more equations/relationships than I found in the CERM or Goswami)

HDS-5 (for the HW/Depth info, just in case)

TR-55

Gravity Model &amp; an example problem (I thought it might be asked and couldn't find in the CERM or Goswami)

What's in your binder?


----------



## bennyG19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Me:

CERM Index

Problems I've worked from Goswami's exam and the NCEES Sample Exam

Iowa DOT Design of Horizontal and Vertical Curves (They have more equations/relationships than I found in the CERM or Goswami)

HDS-5 (for the HW/Depth info, just in case)

TR-55

Gravity Model &amp; an example problem (I thought it might be asked and couldn't find in the CERM or Goswami)

What's in your binder?


----------



## jharris (Apr 9, 2012)

bennyG19 said:


> Me:
> 
> CERM Index
> 
> ...


I have the Iowa DOT horizontal curve design sheets for compound curves, as well as all of the 6 Minute, Goswami, and NCEES questions I worked on with various handwritten notes and pointers.


----------



## kenny911 (Apr 9, 2012)

School of PE problems and material. Then I have another binder of problems. Thats it. I took the test once and realized I brought too much crap with me. I think I had 3 or 4 binders worth of stuff.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 11, 2012)

CERM Index for 12th Edition - free online.

NAVFAC-Soils manual - free online.

PE Review equations - free online.

WA State DOT Highway Engineering Field Formulas - free online.

NPDES General Permit Requirements - free online.

Steel Construction Manual - Intro by Quimby - free online. Lot's of good stuff in here.


----------

